# Charge, command and control



## tree hugger (7 Oct 2013)

I've been working through some practice questions for my Officer Of the Day board and there is one I'm stuck on:

Define:  Charge, command and control.  

This seems to be leading me to think this is a phrase that is a common military phrase/theme (although I've never heard of it).  Does anyone have an idea what they are looking for?  Is there a particular relationship they are looking for here?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Oct 2013)

To me, command is the legal authority conferred upon a leader to direct, coordinate and control military forces (I think this is an official NATO def).  Control is the manifestation of that command in the form of the process in which his forces are organized and coordinated in time and space.


----------



## MARS (7 Oct 2013)

Yes.

It is MARCORD 4-15, entitled, oddly enough, "Charge, Command and Control".

You certainly need to understand that MARCORD better than any other Reference for your OOD training.  At least as far as Command and Charge go (CHARGE is what you will have as OOD, your CO has Command) 

/rant
Is that reference not listed somewhere really prominently in your study material?  Like, maybe even before the NDA is listed?? If its not, you should really talk to your Training Officer.  Thats UNSAT. You shouldnt be learning this particular module on your own. Someone should really have sat down with you, and any other OOD candidates, and explained it (Charge, Command and Control) to you.  It is ultra important.  *That* document is what gives you your unique authority as an Officer-of-the-Day, specifically 'command authority' over most members of the Ship's Company, regardless of rank, in executing your duties.  You become the third in-Command of your Ship/NRD for your tour of duty.  That's important **** to know

/rant

your unit will have that MARCORD, for sure.

_edited to write the correct MARCORD (4-15).  was typing carlessly_


----------



## MARS (7 Oct 2013)

In this case, it is a specific Naval document explaining the responsibility of a Ship's Captain in regard to those three items, in a ship/submarine environment.


----------



## tree hugger (7 Oct 2013)

I've been all over the OOD package, CSO's, online training, brow pack and I don't recall seeing that reference or phrase.  I'm overly geeky, so I've studied everything.    

I did have some concerns as to how this OOD training was set up, but I'm a big girl and I should be able to seek out the info I need to know.  I'll review that MARCORD.  Thanks!


----------



## Pusser (8 Oct 2013)

WOW!  You're getting ready for an OOD Board and you've never heard of "Charge, Command and Control?"  Your trainers have really let you down.  This is basic, need to know stuff for all naval officers and is a favourite first question on a number of naval qualification boards.  You will need to do more research to glean the official definitions, but in a nutshell:

Command:  legal authority vested in a commanding officer.  It cannot be taken away or surrendered without due process (i.e. the CO has it regardless of circumstances until properly relieved).

Charge:  Authority from and responsibility to the CO for the safe operation and administration of the ship (e.g. the OOW)

Control:  Authority and responsibility for a (usually) specific function (e.g. The Navigator may have control of the ship's movements during a tight passage or the Weapons Officer may have control of the weapons during a battle scenario, yet the OOW retains charge and the CO retains command in both instances).


----------



## yoman (8 Oct 2013)

Here's the exact wording from MARCORD 4-15.



> Command of a ship is the authority vested in the CO for the direction, co-ordination and control of the ship and her company.
> 
> Charge of the ship is the responsibility vested in the Commanding Officer for proper and safe movements and operation of the ship and her company. CHARGE may be delegated to the OOW who then exercises command over all persons onboard except the Commanding Officer and Executive Officer
> 
> Control can have one of three specific and separate meanings; control of the ship's movements, control of fighting equipment and sensors, and control of tactical employment.



The details about control are rather long and you'd best read them in the actual MARCORD.


----------



## daftandbarmy (8 Oct 2013)

MARS said:
			
		

> In this case, it is a specific Naval document explaining the responsibility of a Ship's Captain in regard to those three items, in a ship/submarine environment.



I saw that... you differentiated between a 'ship' and a 'submarine'. I assume that's because there are only two kinds of naval vessels: submarines and targets?  ;D


----------



## dimsum (8 Oct 2013)

Since the OP is a PAO, I'll assume (correctly or not) that the context is an NRD vice a ship/sub.  I can't remember if it actually changes anything though.


----------

